# S.t.a.b. 5-5-12



## powbmps (May 5, 2012)

Some great trails.  If your sense of direction stinks like mine, don't go without a map .

http://www.stabvt.org/

I was riding slow and sloppy, but managed to stay upright.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2012)

I've been reading some good things about STAB, so I was wondering what it was all about.  Thanks for the link and the video, looks like a really cool place to ride!


----------

